# Can You Convert Glass Fuses To Circuit Breakers



## tonytnt (Feb 5, 2010)

Can a 60 amp service with old glass fuses be changed to circuit breakers, without updating the electric service? My uncle is in his 70's and does not want to spend the money to upgrade his electrical service. He has a box with 4 glass fuses. Can they be replaced with 4 circuit breakers?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Local jurisdiction's call.


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds like an old 2 wire(fuzzy wire)set up!no ground.

Most likely it would be an up grade job and rewire to current codes


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tell him to swat away the dust from his wallet, just because it has worked OK for 60+ yrs does not mean it is safe any more. It is time to upgrade.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Check to make sure that the fuses are not oversized at the present time. This is one of the biggest hazzards that is found with these four circuit panels. If it is found that the fuses are oversized, do whatever is necessary to prevent this from happening again. Replace with s type fuse adaptors of the proper size, or change the panel out. 20 amp fuses are not allowed on #14 copper wire!!!!! 30 amp fuses should probably not be in the panel at all. Uncles are supposed to be cremated only posthumously.


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 14, 2010)

At some point every service needs to be replaced. Those fuses are a sure sign of needing it. Very outdated.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> Tell him to swat away the dust from his wallet, just because it has worked OK for 60+ yrs does not mean it is safe any more. It is time to upgrade.


Hmmmmmm. 

Just because it has worked for 60+ Years WITHOUT an Injury or Fire, makes it "Unsafe" today..... 

Just sayin'!


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

tonytnt said:


> Can a 60 amp service with old glass fuses be changed to circuit breakers, without updating the electric service? My uncle is in his 70's and does not want to spend the money to upgrade his electrical service. He has a box with 4 glass fuses. Can they be replaced with 4 circuit breakers?


 You need to have your electrical meter pulled to have the power off to change them out,, so usually you have to call your power company & they will ask if it is for any upgrade or a repair,etc. . So no, you cannnot just replace them with breakers without an upgrade and and without an electrical inspection.............


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

We can break the seal and pull the meter ourselves in Illinois. (I'm guessing in most other places that's the case too)

I was checking the size of feeders on a service for a job of Angus' a couple months ago and after I pulled off the panel, the meter fell off in my hands leaving Angus and the HO in the dark!:laughing: OOPS

You're right though MrMike. Not a diy proposition. Too many variables to list.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Just because it has worked for 60+ Years WITHOUT an Injury or Fire, makes it "Unsafe" today.....
> 
> Just sayin'!


And for all of those 60 years
it has been getting more, and more,
and more......
overloaded.
Just sayin' 
:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> And for all of those 60 years
> it has been getting more, and more,
> and more......
> overloaded.
> ...


Just sayin'......


(But you KNOW I LOVE to play "The Devils Advocate"!)


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Just because it has worked for 60+ Years WITHOUT an Injury or Fire, makes it "Unsafe" today.....
> 
> Just sayin'!


I understand your point Malco, i am assuming unsafe due to additional load throughout the years of use and the condition of the service wire after this many years of exposure to the elements.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> I understand your point Malco, i am assuming unsafe due to additional load throughout the years of use and the condition of the service wire after this many years of exposure to the elements.


Actually I think he was referring to Neo's age, which is somewhere between 40 and 100. :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

At 60 years, the insulation on the wiring has probably reached EOL.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> At 60 years, the insulation on the wiring has probably reached EOL.


OTOH, every few weeks I run into some good old K&T wiring that's still sailing along quite comfortably.

Until I run into it. :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The most interesting factor is.......

Appliances and Devices require MUCH less e- to operate these days.

Yet we have more toys that plug in.....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> OTOH, every few weeks I run into some good old K&T wiring that's still sailing along quite comfortably.
> 
> Until I run into it. :laughing:



Why are you driving your truck into people's houses?:blink::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mrmike said:


> You need to have your electrical meter pulled to have the power off to change them out,, so usually you have to call your power company & they will ask if it is for any upgrade or a repair,etc. . So no, you cannnot just replace them with breakers without an upgrade and and without an electrical inspection.............


Why not just disconnect at the service head?


----------

